# criatura / creatura



## No_C_Nada

_¿Se pronuncian igual?_

_"¿Nena y Nina son tus creaturas?"_


----------



## Mangato

Creatura debe ser un término muy anticuado. No recuerdo haberla oído nunca. Figura en el DRAE como sinónimo de criatura.
En cuanto a la pronunciación es literal.  Tal como se escribe


----------



## Fedman3

Ambos términos son correctos. Creatura es más formal, y el término original, que se refiere a "sear creado por"  (Ejemplo: todos somos creaturas de Dios). Con el tiempo, el término degeneró en "criatura" y hoy es el término que más se utiliza y el más coloquial, sobre todo en el contexto de dos mamás platicando de sus hijos.


----------



## piraña utria

Definitivamente muy anticuado "creatura". En la edición "Reina Varela" de la Biblia, si la memoria no me falla (siglo XVI), la he visto escrita antes.

Entiendo, eso sí, que "creatura" es de todas maneras "criatura". Hice un poquito de arqueología entre libros viejos, y no la encuentro.



Mis disculpas a Fedeman. Mientras él escribía, yo revisaba entre mis libros viejos.


----------



## lunar

Criatura se utiliza como sinónimo de niño o crío.
Creatura sería sinónimo de creación o ser creado (provisto de vida).
No tanto anticuado, sino quizás simplemente literario.


----------



## javier8907

De todas formas es curioso que ya desde la Edad media se llama a Dios el Criador en lugar de Creador (sí, ya sé que Dios los cría, pero no es eso). Posiblemente haya habido cierta confusión entre las dos palabras desde hace muchos siglos.

...mas el Criador os vala
con todas sus vertudes santas.
Esto la niña dixo
e tornós pora su casa.

(Cantar del Mío Cid)

Era en una tierra un omne labrador
que usava mas la reia que otra lavor
Mas amava la tierra que non al Criador
Era de muchas guisas ome revolvedor

(Gonzalo de Berceo, "El labrador avaro")

Yo nunca había oído creatura y cuando lo he visto he pensado que era una traducción directa del inglés. Tanto en textos literarios como en el habla de andar por casa siempre he encontrado "criaturas", desde las criaturas del Señor hasta "Tiene ya dos criaturas".


----------



## lunar

Muy de acuerdo, aunque en cuanto a las impresiones auditivas, el vocablo me parece usado mayoritariamente en el sentido de niño y creatura, que no es raro ni en desuso en el habla corriente, se refiere al ser creado. Cito el diccionario panhispánico de dudas:
*criatura*. ‘Niño pequeño’ y ‘ser creado’. Esta es la forma más extendida hoy en el habla general culta: _«No ha sido una máquina dotada de respiración la que ha inventado el lenguaje, sino una criatura reflexiva»_ (Lledó _Días_ [Esp. 1994]); no obstante, con el sentido filosófico de ‘ser creado’, la variante _creatura,_ más cercana al étimo latino, sigue vigente en el uso, especialmente en América: _«Si Locke puede afirmar una absoluta igualdad entre los hombres _[...] _es porque todos_ [...] _son por igual creaturas hechas por el soberano de los cielos»_ (Marcos _Fantasma_ [Méx. 1986]); _«La crueldad, banalidad, morbosidad y extravagancia que denotan sus creaturas son tales que abren un abismo difícilmente franqueable por el lector»_ (VLlosa _Verdad_ [Perú 2002]). 

Finalmente, ¿ por qué no conservar dos palabras, cada una con su sentido propio, en lugar de eliminar una, atribuyendo dos sentidos a la que subsiste?


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Pues yo lo conozco exactamente como dice Lunar, y no sé qué tanto sea "creatura" de uso literario, yo pienso que es igual que la diferencia entre "criar" y "crear", yo puedo criar a mis hijos, pero creo una obra de arte, no me imagino a Miguel Ángel criando al David, o sea, alimentándolo y educándolo, si acaso Geppetto que sí creó y crió a Pinocho .

Saludos.


----------



## lunar

> Creatura debe ser un término muy anticuado. No recuerdo haberla oído nunca. Figura en el DRAE como sinónimo de criatura.
> En cuanto a la pronunciación es literal. Tal como se escribe


 
Lástima que en España cuando no se conoce una palabra se argumente que es anticuada o que suena a español sudamericano (como si hubiera dos españoles) creatura y criatura es un buen ejemplo. Como dice horusankh, no es lo mismo criar que crear, ¿por qué una criatura debe obra del criador y no del creador?
¿En el Cantar del Mio Cid el Criador cría o crea?


----------



## Alma Shofner

lunar, aunque uno no lo crea, hay varios españoles. Es a lo que llamamos dialectos del español. Sigue siendo el español, pero tienen sus diferencias regionales. Por ejemplo el español de argentina es diferente del de ... Mira dentro de un mismo país, para no ir muy lejos, hay lo que le llamamos regionalismos, pues bien, es una manera de llamar a los dialectos del español.

Para mí, la palabra es criatura. Creo que la e ya pasó a i. Quizá sólo cuando nos referimos a "creatura del señor" = "criatura del señor" Sí, como que para lo referente a la iglesia es creatura.
En fin, aún así, me gusta más criatura.

Horusankh, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que crear y criar son distintos. Pero si te refieres al resultado de tu creación, decimos tu obra, no tu creatura. Y si hablamos del resultado de la crianza, decimos criatura, no creatura (creo)

Y Lunar, tienes razón, el creador crea (su obra, su creación) y el criador cría a las criaturas?

Saludos


----------



## javier8907

Ni siquiera necesariamente la versión supuestamente más conservadora tiene por qué ser la más antigua. Estaba buscando ejemplos en el Libro de Buen Amor y en los Milagros de Nuestra Señora, y predomina "criatura", con todos los significados (el arcipreste hablaba de reyes, duques, condes y otras criaturas... desde luego dudo que se refiriese a niños pequeños...) me apena no tener tiempo, otro rato seguiré.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pues yo escucho "creaturas" todo el tiempo en la liturgia. Como algo muy personal, me gusta que exista esa distinción entre criar-criatura y crear-creatura, por lo que estoy de acuerdo con el post #8 de Lunar.

¡Saludos!


----------



## horusankh

Alma Shofner said:


> Para mí, la palabra es criatura. Creo que la e ya pasó a i. Quizá sólo cuando nos referimos a "creatura del señor" = "criatura del señor" Sí, como que para lo referente a la iglesia es creatura.
> En fin, aún así, me gusta más criatura.
> 
> Horusankh, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que crear y criar son distintos. Pero si te refieres al resultado de tu creación, decimos tu obra, no tu creatura. Y si hablamos del resultado de la crianza, decimos criatura, no creatura (creo)


 
Hola Alma:

Tienes razón en que cuando el creador no es el Creador, a lo creado se le dice "creación" u "obra" y no "creatura". Ésta última palabra se reserva para hacer referencia a una creación en particular, y posiblemente ese uso tan restringido de la palabra (y que me imagino que entre agnósticos es nulo) con respecto a "criatura" dé la sensación de que ya no está en uso, pero créeme, que por lo menos en el ambiente en el que me muevo todavía falta para que la palabra muera.

Y por otra parte, lo que dices de que "creatura del Señor" = "criatura del Señor" me parece que es válido solamente si ese individuo tiene menos de, digamos, diez años de edad, porque ya de más que eso, dejan de ser "criaturas", pero ni a los 100 años dejan de ser "creaturas" .

Saludos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Entonces podemos llegar a un consenso de que cuando se trate del Creador, se usa creatura y para todo lo demás criatura hasta cierta edad y después adultos. 
¿Estamos de acuerdo? ¿O todavía no? 
Es un poco dificil definir hasta cuando una criatura deja de ser criatura y pasa a ser ...¿un adulto? 

Saludos


----------



## lunar

Y no hay que olvidar que la creatura está dotada de vida.


----------



## javier8907

A mí me parece muy bien que en América se haga esa distinción (no voy a decir "se conserve", puesto que a lo mejor es que nunca llegó a cuajar en España). Pero en España, por raro que pueda sonar a otros oídos (más rara me suena a mí palabra creatura), se habla de criaturas del Señor. En el Libro de Buen Amor (del siglo XIII si no me equivoco) el Arcipreste se refiere a San Pedro como "tan santa criatura", y no es un niño pequeño. Me gustaría seguir, pero no puedo.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Pues entonces todavía no tenemos un consenso. Sigue el debate. Así que si de preferencias se trata, prefiero la palabra criatura, me suena más normal.
Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

javier8907 said:


> A mí me parece muy bien que en América se haga esa distinción (no voy a decir "se conserve", puesto que a lo mejor es que nunca llegó a cuajar en España). Pero en España, por raro que pueda sonar a otros oídos (más rara me suena a mí palabra creatura), se habla de criaturas del Señor. En el Libro de Buen Amor (del siglo XIII si no me equivoco) el Arcipreste se refiere a San Pedro como "tan santa criatura", y no es un niño pequeño. Me gustaría seguir, pero no puedo.


 
Hola Javier:

La verdad que si es por los lados de Colombia, créeme que "creatura" no se usa para nada. Así de puntual es la cosa.

Me causa curiosidad con el tema en España. He revisado mi Biblia, que es la versión "Para el Pueblo de Dios", la segunda edición (1988), de traducción elaborada por biblistas españoles, y no veo una sola mención a la palabra "creatura", siempre es "criatura".

Saludos,


----------



## Ludentico

No hay consenso, es evidente. Quizá la única solución sea uniformar criterios de uso y dejar sólo "criatura". Sin embargo, no me convence tal término para traducir del inglés "creature".


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bienvenido al foro Ludentico. Si se trata de una traducción te recomiendo que uses criatura, al menos que estés traduciendo un libro bíblico o antiguo y quieras conservar el aire "místico"?
Yo traduzco creature por criatura. Aunque si quieres más y mejores puntos de vista, por qué mejor no pones el contexto y así será más fácil. 
Corrección, la pregunta corresponde al foro inglés - español. 
Saludos


----------



## Ludentico

Sé que, en efecto, mi inquietud sobre la traducción podría ir en el foro inglés-español. Sin embargo, me pareció más adecuado insertarla en el contexto de esta discusión, porque no sólo se presenta la dificultad al momento de verter al castellano desde aquella lengua. En el texto de un autor austriaco que refería a la película de "El señor de los anillos", habla el autor de "Kreaturen" para mentar los seres que pueblan dicho universo.
Por supuesto, podría alegarse que es un problema que atañe a un foro de traducción. No obstante, lo que me interesa es la palabra que conviene más utilizar cuando queremos significar aquellas entidades que escapan a nuestras categorías de la biología tradicional. Esto es, hasta ahora en el foro las diferentes definiciones de criatura/creatura (como resultado de la crianza o de la creación) no tocan este aspecto semántico; aspecto que, por cierto, no se encuentra -aparentemente- en relación directa con la dicotomía en comento.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ludentico said:


> No hay consenso, es evidente. Quizá la única solución sea uniformar criterios de uso y dejar sólo "criatura".


 
¿Por qué iba a ser la única solución?



Ludentico said:


> No obstante, lo que me interesa es la palabra que conviene más utilizar cuando queremos significar aquellas entidades que escapan a nuestras categorías de la biología tradicional. Esto es, hasta ahora en el foro las diferentes definiciones de criatura/creatura (como resultado de la crianza o de la creación) no tocan este aspecto semántico; aspecto que, por cierto, no se encuentra -aparentemente- en relación directa con la dicotomía en comento.


 
Si leés con detenimiento el post #8 te podés dar cuenta de que la RAE otorga que "creatura" sigue vigente, principalmente "con el sentido filosófico de ‘ser creado’". Con este sentido, el término me parece muy _ad hoc_ para referirse a los hobbits, elfos y enanos, dado que estas "entidades" han sido creadas por la imaginación del ser humano.

Saludos.


----------



## ZkaJavier

Si si, ya sé que estoy reviviendo un post extremadamente viejo, pero el tema me pareció muy curioso y quiero dar mi opinión (1er post!):

En mi caso (soy de Costa Rica), he usado toda mi vida la palabra "creatura" de hecho nunca había oído sobre "criatura", por dicha razón, veo mas normal creatura sobre criatura.   Pero ahí va mi punto, acá cada quien está opinando sobre lo que creen que suena mejor,  pero en realidad no es lo que suena mejor, sino la palabra que han escuchado siempre, y a la que están acostumbrados.

Pienso que ambas palabras son aceptables, correctas, y para nada anticuadas. El sentido de criar-crear, llega a la mente por como está compuesta la palabra, pero indiferentemente, ambas palabras significan lo mismo.  Sólo usen la que quieran y no critiquen a quien no use la que ustedes creen correcta.


----------



## XiaoRoel

A comienzos de los años sesenta del pasado siglo en Vigo, Galicia, en los jesuítas estudiábamos _Historia Sagrada_, y en ella que Dios había poblado el mundo con _creaturas_. Pero fuera de contextos religiosos siempre he oído y usado _criatura_.


----------



## Alma Shofner

¡Bienvenido al foro!
Yo concuerdo con XiaoRoel:


XiaoRoel said:


> ...fuera de contextos religiosos siempre he oído y usado _criatura_.



Saludos


----------



## Juan Nadie

Yo soy de los que nunca ha escuchado antes _creatura_, así que no puedo dejar de preguntaros a los que sí usáis tal palabra. ¿Qué diferencia encontráis entre creación y creatura?


----------



## Mangato

ZkaJavier said:


> Si si, ya sé que estoy reviviendo un post extremadamente viejo, pero el tema me pareció muy curioso y quiero dar mi opinión (1er post!):
> 
> En mi caso (soy de Costa Rica), he usado toda mi vida la palabra "creatura" de hecho nunca había oído sobre "criatura", por dicha razón, veo mas normal creatura sobre criatura. Pero ahí va mi punto, acá cada quien está opinando sobre lo que creen que suena mejor, pero en realidad no es lo que suena mejor, sino la palabra que han escuchado siempre, y a la que están acostumbrados.
> 
> Pienso que ambas palabras son aceptables, correctas, y para nada anticuadas. El sentido de criar-crear, llega a la mente por como está compuesta la palabra, pero indiferentemente, ambas palabras significan lo mismo. Sólo usen la que quieran y no critiquen a quien no use la que ustedes creen correcta.


 

Totalmente de acuerdo. Es la frecuencia del uso la que nos indica en cada latitud la preferencia de una expresión sobre otra.

Coincido en que en España creatura no tiene uso en la actualidad. 

Y con respecto a criar y crear a mi pobre entender,  y con independencia de lo que puedan decir los dicionarios, tienen en la actualidad dos significados diferentes

*Crear*: Dar forma material o intectual a algo que no existe. Parte de los conceptos bíblicos, se utiliza para el arte, la literatura, arquitectura etc.

*Criar*: Cuidar y alimentar mientras son dependientes a personas o animales

La madre cria a sus hijos, la gallina a sus polluelos.

Un artista, es una creador un ganadero un criador. Al menos en España 

Saludos


----------



## Ponch X

En Chile, tal como publicó otra persona antes, el uso de "creatura" está limitado casi exclusivamente para referirse al hombre o mujer creados por dios. "Googleando" un poco, también es posible confirmar esta tendencia y no sólo para páginas chilenas, sino de toda américa y españa. Casi siempre son textos de filosofía cristiana, principalmente traducciones (Tomás de Aquino, San Agustín, etc.)
Quizá sea esa la fuente de la palabra creatura en Chile, el uso y socialización de la misma en la ritos católicos (misa dominical).


En lo personal también he limitado la palabra creatura a la designación del hombre como obra divina, en contraposición a criatura como sinónimo de niño recién nacido...y reconozco que me gusta esa distinción.

Saludos cordiales,

Francisco


----------



## No_C_Nada

_ 
 Muchas gracias,_ZkaJavier_, por reavivar este tema_.  _No me había acordado de él.  Y, por un tiempo, mi correo electrónico no estaba funcionando._

_Muchas gracias, también a_ Mangato, Fedman3, piraña utria, lunar, javier8907, horusankh, Alma Shofner, Giorgio Lontano, y Ludentico _por sus contribuciones._
__
_           Y a_ XiaoRoel, Juan Nadie, Mangato, y Ponch X_, muchas gracias por sus aportes._
_
          Aún me queda la duda:  ¿Ambas palabras se pronuncian con "i"?
          ¿O "creatura" se pronuncia *CRE-A-TU-RA*?






_


----------



## Aviador

No_C_Nada said:


> [...] _Aún me queda la duda:  ¿Ambas palabras se pronuncian con "i"?
> ¿O "creatura" se pronuncia *CRE-A-TU-RA*?_


Una respuesta concisa sería que la _e_ en castellano representa *siempre* el sonido [e]. Debería, por lo tanto, pronunciarse [krea'tura]. Sin embargo, es frecuente oír que se cierra la [e] en el lenguaje descuidado, sobre todo entre los hablantes de ciertos lugares donde se tiende a pronunciar las secuencias de e+otra vocal abierta en un solo golpe de voz: _océano_ [o'siano]; _pelear_ [pe'liar]; _campeón_ [kam'pion].

Saludos.


----------



## No_C_Nada

_ 
     Como dijeron algunos, he visto "creatura" en relatos bíblicos y la persona que lee esa palabra la pronuncia con "i"_.  _No sé si pensó que la confundieron con "criatura" o así se la enseñaron a pronunciar.  (Como en el caso de "frejoles" que siempre lo pronuncié con "i".)_


----------



## Fer BA

No_C_Nada:

Hasta dónde recuerdo creatura es un tecnicismo utilizado en la teología (cristiana) para distinguir entre los seres humanos (creaturas) y los animales (criaturas), siendo ambos -según la teología cristiana- creados por dios, pero unos tienen alma y otros no. De allí toda la referencia a la patrística y a la escolástica.


----------



## Fer BA

Una corrección a mi mensaje anterior:

Cuando hablé aquí de alma, me quise referir a lo que en la tradición teológica cristiana se entiende por _alma inmortal_ -aquella que va al paraíso- y no por el _anima_ -que la teología de Santo Tomás reconoce en los animales-. 

(mil gracias Namarne por la corrección ).


----------



## ehmad

Buenas, soy nuevo en el Forum, Soy Dominicano de nacimiento pero muy, muy mezclado tanto en cultura como en raices, ya se que estaría re-abriendo un tema ya hablado pero es solo para dar mi opinion al respecto ya que, soy hijo de una maestra en Ciencias Naturales y nieto de una Maestra en Literatura y Lengua Castellana.

Desde mi punto de vista las dos palabras, ¨criar¨ y ¨crear¨ tienen lazos muy cercanos pero de significados *Diferentes* , como ya menciona el compañero Mangato


> Y con respecto a criar y crear a mi pobre entender, y con independencia de lo que puedan decir los dicionarios, tienen en la actualidad dos significados diferentes
> 
> Crear: Dar forma material o intectual a algo que no existe. Parte de los conceptos bíblicos, se utiliza para el arte, la literatura, arquitectura etc.
> 
> Criar: Cuidar y alimentar mientras son dependientes a personas o animales
> 
> La madre cria a sus hijos, la gallina a sus polluelos.
> 
> Un artista, es una creador un ganadero un criador. Al menos en España
> 
> Saludos


 Viendolo de esta manera, y que enrealidad tengo siempre conflicto pues a pesar de que la mayoria entienda de tal manera que ambos términos son ¨similares¨o ¨iguales¨, yo no lo veo de esa manera, pues como dijo *Mangato*  y no es solamente dar forma a algo, sino que si algo no esta creado Jámas se le podría dar crianza alguna; por crianza entiendo como sinónimo:cuidado.

Concluyo diciendo que, a mi entender el uso de ¨criatura¨esta mal empleado para hacer referir a algo-alguien que haya sido creado, que en ese vocablo veo mas que aceptable a usar ¨creatura¨ , no obstante dejo de darle la importancia, el valor y la cercanía que tiene ¨criar¨ con ¨crear¨; pues bien, si es que en España usen mas ¨criatura¨y otros paises ya eso estará en regionalismo, yo en cambio desde niño siempre he escuchado ambos terminos y he usado mas ¨crear¨ para referir algo creado y ¨criar¨ para algo que esta siendo cuidado.

Ahora bien, acepto comentarios, correcciones, opiniones pues la verdad todos -hasta donde creo- somos nacidos con el idioma de Cervantes y veo _a priori_ que a la lengua se le hagan correcciones, arreglos y se mantenga viva conforme pasa el tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

Recuerdo haber visto "creatura" en las traducciones de cómics estadounidenses publicadas por editoriales mexicanas, en referencia a los monstruos (casi siempre "creados" por algún científico loco) que pueblan ese tipo de obras. Siendo un niño, me parecía raro, ya que en Perú, la única palabra que prima es "criatura", para todos los casos.  
No sé si la distinción es de uso común en México, o solo fue un recurso de los traductores mexicanos de cómics para referirse al "creature" del inglés.


----------



## rocioteag

Pues como Mexicana.. escucho ambas...

Los hombres somos creaturas creadas por Dios a su imajen y semejanza.... 

Como Frankenstein es una creatura creada por Mary Shelley...

Sin embargo, yo he criado a una criatura que ya dejó de serlo para converirse en una adolescente...


----------



## Xinito

Tengo una pregunta que sólo tiene que ver con la palabra "criatura".  ¿Cuántas sílabas hay en esa palabra?  ¿Tres o cuatro?  Cuando la digo en voz alta, me suena tener 4, pero gramáticamente debe tener sólo 3.

Xinito


----------



## Istriano

http://www.wordreference.com/espt/criatura

criatura [kɾja'tuɾa] ƒ


----------



## Darío Anselmo

ZkaJavier said:


> En mi caso (soy de Costa Rica), he usado toda mi vida la palabra "creatura" de hecho nunca había oído sobre "criatura", por dicha razón, veo mas normal creatura sobre criatura.   Pero ahí va mi punto, acá cada quien está opinando sobre lo que creen que suena mejor,  pero en realidad no es lo que suena mejor, sino la palabra que han escuchado siempre, y a la que están acostumbrados.
> 
> Pienso que ambas palabras son aceptables, correctas, y para nada anticuadas. El sentido de criar-crear, llega a la mente por como está compuesta la palabra, pero indiferentemente, ambas palabras significan lo mismo.  Sólo usen la que quieran y no critiquen a quien no use la que ustedes creen correcta.



Perfectamente dicho, paisano. Te felicito. Efectivamente el término "creatura" no tiene *nada* de anticuado; eso es un prejuicio de algunos de los que han opinado aquí. En nuestro dialecto posee total vitalidad y lo aplicamos a los seres en general, pero especialmente a entidades como alimañas, monstruos, mutantes, espectros, seres sobrenaturales o fantásticos; con lo que se hace una distinción útil con respecto a "criatura", que es un niño. Si bien es verdad que muchas veces las "criaturas" se comportan como "creaturas".


----------



## hongkong

Todo depende del contexto: Cuando se habla de dinosaurios,o algun monstruo mitico por ejemplo, se dice ...."esas grandes creaturas". Al referirse uno a ninos pequenos, usa uno la palabra "criaturas".


----------



## Jonno

Aquí no lo oído nunca, ni en ese contexto. Siempre criaturas.

Edito: Veo que este es un tema viejo. El mensaje de hongkong me aparecía el primero de la página y pensaba que iniciaba el tema. Pero releyendo veo que no soy original en mi comentario: otros compañeros dijeron que en España no se usa, quizá con la excepción de un contexto religioso.

Lo que está claro es que no depende del contexto entendido como concepto que representa la palabra, sino de un contexto más amplio que incluye el geográfico. Es decir, no depende sólo de que hables de seres mitológicos o de niños, porque aquí usaríamos "criatura" para todo.


----------



## hongkong

Jonno said:


> Aquí no lo oído nunca, ni en ese contexto. Siempre criaturas.



   Yo no noto nada controversial el uso de criatura y creatura en las diferentes regiones hispanoparlantes, incluyendo Castilla. Mas controversial son el uso de ambas no como sustantivos, sino como verbos. Mucha gente ignora la diferencia entre  "criar"(como en la formacion de un nino) a crear,(como en la generacion o invento de algo). Saludos, amigo(a).


----------



## Jonno

Yo no veo nada controvertido: o se usa o no se usa, y aquí no usamos "creatura".
Tampoco usamos "crear" y "criar "como sinonimos.


----------



## olimpia91

_Creatura_ no se usa desde el siglo XVI, así que podría ser la palabra más inútil  registrada en el DRAE.


----------



## Darío Anselmo

olimpia91 said:


> _Creatura_ no se usa desde el siglo XVI, así que podría ser la palabra más inútil  registrada en el DRAE.


No se usa en ciertas regiones mientras que en otras SÍ. Ya lo atestiguamos varios a lo largo de este hilo.
Y si vamos a hablar de formas inútiles o superfluas registradas en el DRAE, no creo que "creatura" deba figurar ni siquiera en las primeras 200.  El DRAE está plagado de cuestiones de escasa utilidad; mientras vemos que a muchos términos perfectamente válidos para la comunicación, los ignora.


----------



## Kaxgufen

No me extrañaría escuchar en el habla campesina rioplatense palabras como envidean o ensucean.


----------



## Lujolor

El español es un idioma fonético: La forma en la que se pronuncia una palabra está definido por la forma en que se escribe.


----------



## Jonno

Eso no es cierto, hay infinidad de variaciones de pronunciacion respecto a lo escrito. Por ejemplo, en el español rioplatense no se pronuncia la LL de la misma forma que en otras zonas, en el español canario no se pronuncia la CH como en el peninsular, una misma letra se puede pronunciar de diferente forma según qué otras letras tenga al lado, y muchas otras diferencias.


----------



## swift

Ni siquiera hace falta contrastar dos pronuncaciones regionales, Jonno. Un caso simple: _*env*enenar_ y _*emp*apar_. La –n– y la –m– se pronuncian igual (y son dos letras distintas ).


----------



## Jonno

Pienso que es más fácil verlo con ejemplos regionales tan evidentes como que la Z aquí la pronunciamos /θ/ mientras que en el resto del mundo y gran parte de España se pronuncia /s/, o la típica pronunciacion rioplatense de la LL 

Lo de n antes de v podría enzarzarnos en una discusión en la que muchos asegurarían que realmente pronuncian n


----------



## Rodal

Mangato said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Es la frecuencia del uso la que nos indica en cada latitud la preferencia de una expresión sobre otra.
> 
> Coincido en que en España creatura no tiene uso en la actualidad.
> 
> Y con respecto a criar y crear a mi pobre entender,  y con independencia de lo que puedan decir los dicionarios, tienen en la actualidad dos significados diferentes
> 
> *Crear*: Dar forma material o intelectual a algo que no existe. Parte de los conceptos bíblicos, se utiliza para el arte, la literatura, arquitectura etc. (Te faltó agregar la creación de Dios).
> 
> *Criar*: Cuidar y alimentar mientras son dependientes a personas o animales
> 
> La madre cria a sus hijos, la gallina a sus polluelos.
> 
> Un artista, es una creador un ganadero un criador. Al menos en España
> 
> Saludos



Estoy de acuerdo en la definición que diste pero no estoy de acuerdo con que no se use creatura en la actualidad. Si bien es cierto no todos todos son creyentes, en un contexto bíblico jamás oirás decir: _"criatura del señor"_ por lo tanto mientras exista la biblia siempre oiremos hablar de *creatura* (como parte de la creación) y criatura, un niño. 

Según Google:

El significado de *criatura* es "niño pequeño" y "ser creado". ... No obstante, con el sentido filosófico de "ser creado", la variante *creatura*, más cercana al étimo latino, sigue vigente en el uso: "A las *creaturas* hechas por el soberano de los cielos los rige una absoluta igualdad".


----------

